
Rapidly-Exploring Random Trees: A New Tool for Path Planning (1998) [pdf] - ingve
http://msl.cs.uiuc.edu/~lavalle/papers/Lav98c.pdf
======
cleum
I simulated mycelial growth using a modified RRT for my Masters. The algorithm
has some very powerful properties. It is probabilistically complete over any
number of dimensions. It is biased to explore unexplored regions first. It
allieviates the "curse of dimensionality" by not needing to map out the
configuration space or collision zones explicitly. And it makes shapes that
echo mycelium, neurons, and galaxies.

------
cleum
The most useful application I saw published was its use for protein folding
simulations. Not sure how far they ended up going with this.

------
cleum
One exciting paper showed path finding for a theoretical robot with 1000
degrees of freedom in its movement.

------
captaindiego
Was there any more progress or work done on this concept since '98?

~~~
_0ffh
Tons, and it seems like it's still an actively researched topic.

~~~
bubaflub
Could you recommended any articles for further reading?

